# How far off the strip is the Vegas shoot.......walkable, shuttles, taxi?



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

New York New York is about a 25-30 dollar cab ride from South Point.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

BowSitter said:


> New York New York is about a 25-30 dollar cab ride from South Point.


Thats what I was afraid of, thanks.
Im guessing theres no shuttles....maybe a sister casino? Not much of a vegas guy.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

South Point is a decent sized casino and with the shoot and trade show would be worth the trip to see at least once. South Point has a shuttle but I am not familiar with it's schedule. The deuce doe's not go out there. Also Bass Pro is not far from South Point either.


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

It is definitely a ride to the strip.but its a cool place


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

South Pointe is fairly easy to get to from the strip but is a ways away. The straightest route is about the slowest (the strip (aka Las Vegas Blvd) is the same street that runs up to the east side of South Pointe) but if you jump on the interstate it's fairly quick if traffic isn't bad. If you stayed at Silverton/Bass Pro, it's really easy and quick to get to South Pointe by just taking the frontage road (instead of turning right out of the Silverton parking lot, turn left and follow the curve and it heads south).


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

The south point runs a shuttle several times a day. they drop off and pick up at the back of several casinos on the strip. they also pick up and drop off at the end of the duece bus route. Call the casino for more info and.........COME ON DOWN!!!!
Frank


----------



## ManyHats (Jun 16, 2012)

fmoss3 said:


> The south point runs a shuttle several times a day. they drop off and pick up at the back of several casinos on the strip. they also pick up and drop off at the end of the duece bus route. Call the casino for more info and.........COME ON DOWN!!!!
> Frank


But it isn't free.....can't remember for sure, but I think it was $10/person.....it ended up being cheaper to take a taxi if you had a group going. South Point is a nice casino, but definitely not great (cheap/quick) access to the strip.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

10/person but it runs all day...you pay 1x/day and you can make as many trips as you want.


----------

